# S.E. IA - WTB Meyer E60



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Just seeing if there are any working E60 pumps for sale. Not looking to spend a ton on it.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

willy, here's one @ a good price ? https://lasalle.craigslist.org/search/pta?query=meyer+e60+pump


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> willy, here's one @ a good price ? https://lasalle.craigslist.org/search/pta?query=meyer+e60+pump


^Sorry wrong link ^..https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/d/orland-park-meyers-e60-snow-plow-pump/6791961858.html


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Found one for 200 bucks today.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

William B. said:


> Found one for 200 bucks today.


Working?? That's a steal


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try storks ?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

JMHConstruction said:


> Working?? That's a steal


Correct. Was in a storage locker on a mount. Guy got 6 months behind on rent and disappeared so the owner of the place started selling off the contents of the unit. He originally had it listed for 750.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

William B. said:


> Correct. Was in a storage locker on a mount. Guy got 6 months behind on rent and disappeared so the owner of the place started selling off the contents of the unit. He originally had it listed for 750.


 Good for you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

or check out Facebook market place


----------

